

Piketty findings undercut by errors - tptacek
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/e1f343ca-e281-11e3-89fd-00144feabdc0.html?ftcamp=published_links%2Frss%2Fglobal-economy%2Ffeed%2F%2Fproduct#axzz32Z0AEcmp

======
jcr
The author makes claims about errors, cherry-picking, and even fabrications,
but he doesn't provide any proof. Am I just missing the link where he provides
evidence to support his claim? If the supporting evidence is in the video that
I can't see, then that would explain why support for his claims seems to be
missing.

